# Where to find small mouth?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I seen a few comments about smallmouth in rivers. What do you look for on a river for smallmouth? Went down to Mohican today and seen a lot of people fishing. River was high and fast in some spots. would my 9ft steelhead rod be good for this or the 7ft bass rod be okay?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

7ft bass rod. 2.75" or 3" tubes. Twister tails, green pumpkin or anything resembling is king of color. Summer smallies are fun when water is down, it's 80 outside and you go wet wading. Smallies will be in any deep pool or even tiny cuts with ROCKS or Ledges anything for them to hide under. Throw and drag the tube through any of that and you'll catch a lot of fish. 

If it's earlier in year and river is flowing, can't see because water is greened up, I like to throw little cranks baits, square bills, &/or white rooster tail style spinners.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Agree but I always go with a darker color spinner. I like the blacks or the dark brown with a gold blade. Also just about any craw pattern will work miracles on the Mohican especially early fall as the smallies push their way up towards the dam.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

don't forget the superflukes, they can be killer in certain situations.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

BASmead said:


> don't forget the superflukes, they can be killer in certain situations.


I typically do good on the smaller flukes like 3.5" is about as big as I like to go on the river. The creme reel scremers are nice.


----------

